# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần Cứng|Driver >  như thế này là thiếu driver nào hả các bạn

## morningcity84

mình mới cài lại máy tính của mình là dòng hp pavillion dv6000 , lúc đầu ko nhận vga đã cài xong nhưng mình thấy nó vẫn giật , thường thì card rời không thể giật như thế , mình kiểm tra driver manager nó như sau http://s39.photobucket.com/albums/e152/boybonmat/?action=view&current=untitled1.jpg   http://s39.photobucket.com/albums/e152/boybonmat/?action=view&current=driver.jpgbạn nào hiểu chỉ cách xử lý giúp mình , thanks rất nhiều [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## huudatfee

*base system device*




> mình mới cài lại máy tính của mình là dòng hp pavillion dv6000 , lúc đầu ko nhận vga đã cài xong nhưng mình thấy nó vẫn giật , thường thì card rời không thể giật như thế , mình kiểm tra driver manager nó như sau http://s39.photobucket.com/albums/e152/boybonmat/?action=view&current=untitled1.jpg   http://s39.photobucket.com/albums/e152/boybonmat/?action=view&current=driver.jpgbạn nào hiểu chỉ cách xử lý giúp mình , thanks rất nhiều [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]


bạn kiểm tra lại xem còn thiếu thành phần nào, thường là webcam, card reader, touchpad,... nếu có đĩa driver kèm theo máy thì lấy ra cài, nếu không có thì vào website hp để tìm. ngoài ra lưu ý driver chipset.

----------


## goldenfalcon

các phần cứng bạn cài bên ngoài thường sử dụng driver! nếu thiếu bạn có thể tìm 1 số soft tự động cập nhật driver.

----------


## dienlanhhongphuc

bạn down cái này về, giải nén ra ổ c: rồi chạy thử xem. cái này là chương trình cập nhật driver dùng trong các bản ghost da cấu hình. dùng cái này cập nhật driver cho máy tính cũng có lý lấm đó. cái này không cần cài đặt. 
địa chỉ ở đây: http://www.mediafire.com/?g5ccvu2s75ulyji.

hy vọng giúp được bạn.

----------


## chuyenxemay

> mình mới cài lại máy tính của mình là dòng hp pavillion dv6000 , lúc đầu ko nhận vga đã cài xong nhưng mình thấy nó vẫn giật , thường thì card rời không thể giật như thế , mình kiểm tra driver manager nó như sau http://s39.photobucket.com/albums/e152/boybonmat/?action=view&current=untitled1.jpg   http://s39.photobucket.com/albums/e152/boybonmat/?action=view&current=driver.jpgbạn nào hiểu chỉ cách xử lý giúp mình , thanks rất nhiều [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]


 chào bạn, đăng khoa xin góp ý trả lời câu hỏi của bạn như sau:
theo mình được biết thì với dòng máy của bạn hãng sản xuất mới chỉ đưa ra driver cho hệ điều hành windows vista và xp, nên các driver mà bạn cài có thể không đúng, nên xẩy ra hiện tượng như vậy?
bạn thử dùng một số bộ driver pack để cài thử xem. nhưng tốt nhất bạn nên cài hệ điều hành theo hãng người ta đã khuyến cáo để đảm bảo tính tương thích cho phần cứng của máy bạn. bạn có thể download driver cho win xp hoặc vista tại đây.
chúc bạn thành công.

----------

